# Dog Cancer Survival Series - Rethinking the Canine Epidemic



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

For those of you not on Facebook, here are some of this clips that may be featured in this documentary:

https://www.facebook.com/dogcancersurvivalseries/videos/735729299928822/

This will be a great series. Rodney Habib and Dr Karen Becker DVM have been working hard to bring this together. I was wowed by this short clip and this cancer researcher Dr Seyfried


I will post them individually below.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## danoon58 (Jul 1, 2015)

Amazing! We feed Orijen 6 fish which is 38% protein but that leaves a lot of carbohydrates. How do you feed raw and board your animals? Are boarding facilities willing to feed raw?

Lots of questions. Thanks.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Good post. I can't stop thinking about how I would feed my next Golden since Skye passed. I feel that I have NO idea what is in massed produced dog food, highly rated or not. I wish I knew more so I could put together a more natural, holistic meal for my dog. Imagine eating everyday what you give your dog. That seems so wrong. I'm still looking. Funny note I did teach my Skye to pick raspberries from my farm. She learned to sniff them out and while I was picking berries she would pull them off and eat them too. I know the berries are all natural. So I made my jam label in memory of Skye. 

dlm ny country


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

danoon58 said:


> Amazing! We feed Orijen 6 fish which is 38% protein but that leaves a lot of carbohydrates. How do you feed raw and board your animals? Are boarding facilities willing to feed raw?
> 
> Lots of questions. Thanks.


I started Brisby on Orijen LB Puppy and then migrated her to Orijen Regional and Orijen 6 Fish for the first 2 years of her life ( she is now 4.5 years old. At around 2 years of age Brisby was having skin issues, joint issues ( ruptured ACL) and we chose CM ( conservative management) under the care of a holistic veterinarian. Even though Orijen is considered a "high quality" food for kibble, both vets immediately suggested that we change to a home cooked or raw diet ( preferred) provided it was complete, balanced ( supplements added to the food) In addition, we were to nix all dry store bought treats, Dentabones ( high levels of fat/toxins) and either do home made pure treats or freeze dried or dehydrated pure meat treats ( no preservatives, additives, etc..made in USA or Canada). Her change in diet has resulted keeping her nice and lean, her skin issues are non existent, stifle has stabilized nicely with no limp or pain and her joints are flexible, mobile and improved.

Here in southern Ontario, there are some ( increasing) boarding that will feed raw. They will not put the meal together for you, however there are some excellent raw patties or raw food in tubs that are almost completely balanced that they will feed if you portion out the meals. Other alternatives are to switch to a freeze dried raw and or go back to the Orijen if necessary during boarding.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Good post. I can't stop thinking about how I would feed my next Golden since Skye passed. I feel that I have NO idea what is in massed produced dog food, highly rated or not. I wish I knew more so I could put together a more natural, holistic meal for my dog. Imagine eating everyday what you give your dog. That seems so wrong. I'm still looking. Funny note I did teach my Skye to pick raspberries from my farm. She learned to sniff them out and while I was picking berries she would pull them off and eat them too. I know the berries are all natural. So I made my jam label in memory of Skye.
> 
> dlm ny country


What a lovely tribute to your Skye and a wonderful memory!!  Berries added to a dogs diet are rich in many antioxidants. Your Skye probably instinctively knew this. 

When I lost my love Yaichi to hemangiosarcoma, I too wanted to feed Brisby the best I could afford and do. I truly thought for the first 2 years of her life that feeding her Orijen, mixed with some fresh cooked meat and veggies, was doing just that.

It wasn't until Brisby began to manifest some health issues at a young age and by changing veterinarians ( one holistic, one homeopathic) and by doing tons of research, did I realize that feeding kibble...even one considered "high quality" was not the best I could do. Both Brisby's vets strongly recommended that we stop kibble and move to a fresh, complete, balanced home cooked or preferably raw diet. At first I was leary, a bit overwhelmed, however once one gets in the groove of changing it really isn't that difficult. Yes, it is a bit more time consuming than feeding kibble...even more so if you are grinding meat, bone and making your own mixture, which I don't do. For Brisby I have found a small commercial raw diet distributor ( vet approved; Big Country Raw located in Niagara) where I get tubs of frozen mixes of varied proteins along with fruits and veggies. All I have to do is thaw, measure out portions, add the supplements our vet has recommended ( in our case, Dr Dobias Soul Food and Green Min and a good Omega 3) and I have a complete balanced diet for Brisby. 

For those interested making home made food from scratch, here is a really easy recipe as one example. If I were to do this though, I would make a much larger quantity, portion out and freeze. There are many other ways to do this and other recipes as well:

https://www.facebook.com/PlanetPaws.ca/videos/1160712844003596/


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

I would encourage you all to watch this video.

We all know that sugar feeds cancer, can lead to diabetes, overweight and many other health issues.

How much sugar is in what you are feeding your dog?...how can you tell?


----------



## noahbanks (Feb 4, 2017)

Thank you for posting the info on the site about the documentary related to Canine cancer.
I just lost my beautiful Golden boy Lincoln to Hemangiosarc of the heart-a week ago today he died.
He was only 4..

We are very heartbroken and yes, the rainbow bridge is very real and a comfort to know they are waiting there patiently,
as any Golden would..
Such a big place to fill in our hearts..We remember them always..no matter how many years have gone by..
I enter this journey now without him, and still feel lost without him..

Thanks for the post and the hope that allows us to move through grief and into acceptance..

NB


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

noahbanks said:


> Thank you for posting the info on the site about the documentary related to Canine cancer.
> I just lost my beautiful Golden boy Lincoln to Hemangiosarc of the heart-a week ago today he died.
> He was only 4..
> 
> ...


Beyond devastating....I am so, so sorry for your loss.

Rodney Habib just announced less than an hour ago that along with producing this documentary, has just gotten support to get a canine cancer research, information, resource and treatment center which will be free for all who have dogs suffering from cancer. He himself has cured his dog of cancer, thus the catalyst for the documentary. I will post more details when they are available.
http://www.pawsforchangefoundation.com/

I know that the above won't help any of us here with the beloved ones we have lost to this beyond awful disease, however hopefully there are things we can do going forward to tip the odds in our favour by avoiding having to face it again.

Heartbreaking....I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Sorry to hear about Lincoln. Way to young to happen. My prayers are with you as you go thru what we all have experienced. The reason this diet discussion is here is exactly for slowing down these incidents that inflict our golden. I hope you feel better soon and enjoy the great memories that Lincoln gave you. I'm sure you gave him a great life.

Doug M ny country


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Paws For Change Mission*

This is a part of and an hopefully an outcome of the Dog Cancer Survival Series


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Differences between human medicine and veterinary medicine. Rethinking a lifetime of processed foods and annual vaccines.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Cali defeats hemangiosarcoma!!!

I hope this link to the FB video works:

https://www.facebook.com/dogcancersurvivalseries/videos/778226332345785/

Here is the You Tube version:


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Latest video released from the upcoming documentary: Dog Cancer Survival Series:

*Hope for the Hopeless: Starving Cancer

*


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

A worthwhile listen for all pet owners IMHO.









http://superhumanradio.net/components/com_podcast/media/mp3s/SHR_Show_2063.mp3


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Just a heads up for those interested.

Here is the email I just received:

FINALLY, it’s DONE! 

 I’ve sent the Dog Cancer Series Documentary off to the distributor and DVD’s are being made as we speak! As soon as they’re ready to ship (or download) I’ll let you know 

 While I was making my film I discovered Ty Bollinger was also making Protect and Heal Your Pets, a docuseries about pet cancer. We decided to collaborate on a free 5-part miniseries that highlights some of the top experts in both documentaries giving their advice about dog cancer. 

 So what’s better than a sneak peek of my documentary? A sneak peek of BOTH documentaries on cancer in pets! Sign up to watch this 5-part miniseries here:

 http://thetruthaboutpetcancer.com/rodney

 Looking forward to getting this information to you as soon as possible,
Rodney 

https://thetruthaboutpetcancer.com/?a_aid=59a70dc65e0b5&a_bid=77d01024


----------



## Peri29 (Aug 5, 2017)

Thank you thank you thank you. This thread gave me the light that I need which I was not able to see since 5 days. I take it as a sign and hope to start a thread in the future one day how my babies survived cancer


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)




----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Chapter 1 : The History of Animal Cancer* in this series is live streaming now free:

https://go2.thetruthaboutcancer.com...b5&a_bid=d1c1b9f0&gl=59e52b42595c97cc74a98e6c


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Thanks you soooooo much for this information. The truth will set out Goldens free 

dlm ny country


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Chapter 2: The Truth About Pet Cancer - Hazards and Causes **now airing for 24 hours** 
*
*The surprising roles that nutrition, vaccines and water play in cancer... 

*See more at: https://go2.thetruthaboutcancer.com/pets/chapter-2/#sthash.Akuby3Qh.dpuf

https://go2.thetruthaboutcancer.com/pets/chapter-2/


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

An easier way to watch this very important series. Please, please take the time to watch these...for the love of your dog/s. 

Chapter 1:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=1&v=B0BIAb343xM

Chapter 2:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=2&v=jez2wU_ylSY

Chapter 3:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=13&v=GQELGybDvOE

I will post the other segments once I can find them.


----------



## dlmrun2002 (Mar 4, 2011)

Once again, thanks for the info. Knowledge is power. 

dlm ny country


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Once again, thanks for the info. Knowledge is power.
> 
> dlm ny country


Thanks...that is my hope


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

dlmrun2002 said:


> Once again, thanks for the info. Knowledge is power.
> 
> dlm ny country


Apologies for quoting you again, however I neglecting to say what I should have attempted to say in my response to you.

Yes, knowledge is power.

We seem to seek this knowledge, when we seek "reputable breeders" who have clearances for their dam/sire/litter = knowledge and many seem to feel that this is both paramount and some guarantee when we get the home and join our families. Yes, clearances provide some comfort in testing for genetic eyes, hips, elbows etc. and I do believe that is important from the stand point of anatomical predisposition. 

I guess my question and quest is, that what do we do to that perfectly "well bred pup" from a "reputable breeder" when we get them home?

Why are so many or our GR's, young dogs having so much illness? allergies, seizures...getting varied cancers so much more frequently and at beyond astounding younger ages? 

What perhaps in the lines of breeding, relative to generational diet, medications, "preventatives" etc., have affected these dogs and their "spawn", which clearances can't and don't measure and can't. 

Please, please, please watch this video series that I have posted the links to above. I will add the last 2 when they are available.

Bottom line here is, my reason for beating this drum of mine, is that I care about all of you and your beloved dogs, wishing you all health, happiness and many years together.

I will post the last couple of links to this video series for those interested when they are available.

After that, I will likely say adieu and wish you all well.

Peace and love be with you all.....i


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Thanks so much for taking the time to post these references and videos. xx


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

*Chapter 4: 
*


----------



## LynnC (Nov 14, 2015)

Thank you for posting these videos. I'm sure many people and dogs will benefit from this invaluable information ❤


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

LynnC said:


> Thank you for posting these videos. I'm sure many people and dogs will benefit from this invaluable information ❤


Thank you for your feedback LynnC. 

I hope that all of you who care about their dogs and I know you all do, will take the time to watch this series.

Is there any way, as a Mod on this forum that you would consider making this thread a sticky?

We need to, IMHO become more proactive with our dogs, especially with our love for this breed and with extremely high incidence of cancer in general with the GR breed and specifically that we are seeing this at earlier ages, to learn, research, grow and to perhaps re-evaluate how and what we are doing with/to our beloved dogs to keep them safe and healthy.

Guess my question is, are we really doing this, or are we making them ill by following today's conventional veterinary protocols and diet? (ie "high quality kibble) ??

Good genetic breeding is one thing...clearances for anatomical predisposition. 

However with all the "clearances", the next time I consider getting a GR pup, I will want to go further, relative to what the the parents, grandparents/lines were fed, how much they were medicated, vaccinated, treated with "preventatives" of various kinds which seems obviously to be passed down the lines, relative to overall health, that no one measures. 

Please think about it folks and watch this series even if it goes against your paradigm and even if you love and trust your DVM and conventional veterinary protocols.

We love this breed...we love our dogs.

My goal here by posting this thread, is to attempt help both those who have dogs with cancer now, what they may consider to save/treat their pups and also to all to consider the choices you are making for your now healthy pups, with all good intent and love, which may or not be the best choices.

'Nuff said by me...up to you all to decide what you think is best for your dogs...however please DO watch this series...for the love of your dogs.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

For any of you who have received the devastating diagnosis of cancer for your beloved dogs, please watch the series above and this:

https://www.facebook.com/rodneyhabib/videos/10155996998017028/

Diet DOES matter.

Unfortunately, the links to all the videos I have posted above to this series have been taken down. I hope that those who are truly concerned about their companions health took the time to watch them when they were available. If I find them again I will update this thread.

Wishing you, your dogs and your family a healthy, long and cancer free future.


----------



## Yaichi's Mom (Jul 21, 2012)

Dr. Karen Becker from www.healthypets.mercola.com , dog-blogger Rodney Habib from www.planetpaws.ca , and CEO Daniel Orrego from Keto Pet - Human-Grade Cancer Therapy for Dogs , visited University of Helsinki in March 2017 as they had heard that there was one group in the world that did independent, University based research on the relationship between dog diets and dog diseases. 

This video is about 10 minutes and is the part that tells you about the work at the University of Helsinki. It is a part of the series "the truth about pet cancer" by Ty Bollinger and Rodney Habib and this part was shown in the 3rd episode (3/5) about 18 minutes into the program. Please also visit the homepage of the research group at www.dogrisk.com 






In December 2009, the DogRisk Food Frequency Questionnaire (FFQ) was launched. 



It was developed by Dr. Anna Hielm-Björkman at the Department of Equine and Small Animal Medicine and microbiologist, Shea Beasly. 



The idea was to get a longitudinal “snapshot” of what dogs had been eating, where they lived, how active they had been, their phenotype and their diseases. The goal is to see the relationship between these factors and the diseases. The FFQ also contains a lot of covariates so that they can model the disease and environmental/diet associations.


In short, the aim of the DogRisk project is to evaluate the impact of diet and other environmental factors on diseases in dogs. The first clinical study was a food trial (2013 to 2014) and new trials are planned constantly!


----------

